# Barry donated blood today



## Anna (Nov 10, 2004)

Just a bragg from our end of woods - Barry today was donating blood for the first time. 

Our horse vet's datchund is poisoned and he needed blood donors, so we voluntiered









It was easy for me as he was behaving just perfect - professional. All was over very fast and vet had prepared for him a nice meal and a bag of food "for further recovery"









So actually Barry enjoyed the whole thing a lot - and when our vet was taking us home, he was licking vet's ears from back just to tell how much he enjoyed the event. 

Tomorrow, if datchie Fletcher will be still alive, it will be turn for Grace, our rescued St. Bernard. I presume, it will be not so easy as she never had any serious vet treatment (Barry had and he is an expert) and she may: 
1) be scared and hard to keep calm;
2)will be overexcited as for new game and again - overexcited again. 

But at least now here is one datchund with GSD blood in his veins


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

good boy


----------



## CVF_Kennel (Aug 7, 2008)

I recently watched a tv show about Greyhounds who regularly donate blood. It was interesting to learn that the particular breed is most likely to have the universal blood type (probably like our O neg) which can be used on any dog. 

I was considering allowing my dogs to donate....


----------

